# My recently purchased GT-R



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

The past is the past, and what I'm about to show you and tell you, is not a lie.

However, it would be pretty hard for me to prove to you that it's mine, as it's sitting at the shipping docks, waiting for transit to my province.

All I can suggest is that for now, I show you the pics, I tell you abit about the car, and I tell you how I got to owning one.

This is my 1991 Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R.

It has a little over 86,000 km's on it, and it has a Fujitsu Exhaust ( To be honest, I have no clue what that is, although, if someone could inform me abit about it, I'd appreciate it), NISMO Vinyls and Decal's, and Enkei wheels.

The RB26DETT has been in need of some minor repairs in the past, as there was a blown header, and some minor oil cooler damage. These were repaired some time ago, but they are the only problems with the vehicle thus far other then some unrepaired underbody damage.

Some of you smart cookies may recognize this car as the one that I was sitting on in one of my pictures (You may also recall how some of you told me you'd kill me if I ever sat on your hood). Unfortunatley, the seller of the car, who had it imported to Japan for a show, and some minor bodywork done to it, was in the process of selling the car to a buyer in Japan, but the buyer was involved in an accident, resulting in his death (Not with the GT-R, with his own car). The owner from Canada brought the car back, with the intent of selling it here, and so now it sits some 4000km's away from me.

I went and saw it earlier in the week, and I took her for a drive around the shipyards. I put my plates on her (CW 99 - For Colton Whenton, my cousin who died in 1999 from Cerebral Palsy), and did some of the paperwork there with the owner, who was more then friendly enough to show me around. I asked if he had the original JDM License Plate that was on the car at the car show I attended, and he told me that he had lost it while he was staying in Japan (It saddened me kind of, I wanted that plate for my own).

I then took the 4 hour flight back here to Ontario, and called a place called Uship which would transport my car back here to Ontario for registration. Unfortunatley the fee comes to around $3200 dollars, and I don't have that money right now. So I'm looking at Mid-October for full ownership and registration of the vehicle, but I'm not to worried about the wait.

I think in total, the car will have cost me about $23,000 CDN by the time I'm finished with it, and that's including the sale of my Sileighty Replica, which I got $4000 for. I wanted more for her, but the CA18DET had severe ignition problems, and I just couldn't deal with fixing it when I had this car in my sights.

Anyways, for your killing pleasure, here's some pics I took of the car at the shipyard:






Steve.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

and he did it again:blahblah:


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

Will you be swapping the 'Fujitsu' (or do you mean Fujitsubo?) exhaust for a Stillen 240sx one?:chuckle: 

S.-


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Fair enough if he is being serious, looks a very nice car. He has been warned and he knows the concequences if hes taking the michael. So...opcorn:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

MacGTR said:


> Fair enough if he is being serious, looks a very nice car. He has been warned and he knows the concequences if hes taking the michael. So...opcorn:


I dont believe people that lie over 1000times


Car looks a like the car(like he wrote) he ruind the paint with his deep hanging trousers,on a motorshow in canada a year ago,and now he tells its in the shipyards in Japan,on the way home and needs to get taxed??? BS as usual.

He did fly 4000km to japan?? and in the back of the pic,made in japan,is a canadian container???

On the pic with the car photographed from the right backend,there are just canadian plates on the car,all american cars,they are located in japan????? BS

6speed sitting on it,pic of Mookistars server,thanks mate:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I think we're going to want to see some proof here. But I'm willing to give you the benefit of the doubt. I will be in the Detroit area for a long-needed vacation back home for September, and would be happy to drive out, help you look over the car, and tell you what kinds of things you'll want to do to it. Trust me, I know what NOT to do. I'm sure you'll have car in hand within a month?

Apart from the red-painted (not R34) engine cover bits, and an oil filter relocator, the engine appears completely stock. Intake mods. Stock AFMs, stock injectors, stock boost control - I'd keep it that way for awhile. I started tinkering with my car, and USD$40,000 later, it's finally running properly (that's $40K AFTER the price of the car mind you).

One question that I'm having trouble getting my mind around is how, on stock power, someone managed to blow the exhaust headers. I kept mine because 1) the FMIC and the exhaust headers were the two engine bits that had to be identical for Group A homologation from the production car, and 2) they are HEAVY and indestructible. I recently had a chance to pick up a used HKS exhaust header with balance pipe - the ultimate aftermarket exhaust manifold, but declined mostly on the basis that I can be certain that the stock units will never, ever fail. Except on your car apparently.

There are a few different locations for an oil cooler on an R32 - where is yours installed?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

your clutch master cylinder looks to be in top nick - a lot better than mine, which is weeping DOT 4 fluid.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

6speed said:


> ...
> However, it would be pretty hard for me to prove to you that it's mine, as it's sitting at the shipping docks, waiting for transit to my province.
> 
> ... here's some pics I took of the car at the shipyard:
> ...


Surley it wouldnt have been THAT hard to take a pic of you standing next to 'your' 32 ??? :sadwavey: 

How many forums have you failled the "eggnog test" on ?? :lamer:

Im still waiting for pics of your Sil80 aswell


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

get lost!


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

dude youre an idiot , that car is my friends own in toronto , im gonna let him know the immature shit youre doing on these forums with his pics , and you better run and hide!! :GrowUp:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh dear, I think BlowDog knows what to do. :chairshot


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

redman_2 said:


> dude youre an idiot , that car is my friends own in toronto , im gonna let him know the immature shit youre doing on these forums with his pics , and you better run and hide!! :GrowUp:


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Even the bin on the side the the car in pic one has his name still on it "Canada Waste"


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

KING said:


> Even the bin on the side the the car in pic one has his name still on it "Canada Waste"


yeh i think he should have jumped in that bin and then took a pic , that would suit him perfectly !!


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

That is the biggest crock of 5hit I have read in a while, even after having been entertained by some of your other threads over the past week this one pretty much tops them all  

c0ckspeed I wouldn't be at all surprised if you turn out to be some crazy individual who posts all this shit to keep yourself amused, laughing at everyones replies or on the other hand just a young twat with nothing to keep your small mind occupied


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

Thats M.Y JDM imports show car it was at the 2007 auto show. They had a booth there. Surprised they let you sit on it, with that belt must have scratched it up nice, also why would you ship a car in province in a container none the less? 

Just be honest, dont b.s people with what you dont have. 
Steve


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Im confused, who is sat on this car ? 6 speed ?

http://www.mookistar.com/6speed2.jpg


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Well, I believe him. It's 6speed's car. No doubt.

Of course, he'll doubtless be posting 'Custard Proof' when he has the car in his posession. Just to prove to all you haters out there who think he's full of shit.

Don't know what 'Custard Proof' is? Custard Proof is the process of establishing unquestionable ownership of a car by posting a picture of said vehicle with a can/carton of custard on the bonnet or roof. Thereby negating any doubt as to the authenticity of pics. Only the owner of a car could have pics with custard proof.

I, for one, await said pictures with some anticipation.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's a pic of my recently bought GTR, I shot it right when it came off the cargo container, I'll post specs asap. As a proof you can still see my auction number painted on the side window


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Here is a pic of my new car, still waiting for it to be registered in my name.
I took this pic at my house










Here I am driving it home, I just put on some plates for the fun of it.



















Then I got tired of the color, so I had it repainted by a friend in his shop










I must really thank John over at Miller Motor Cars for helping me source this
car. John is the one pictured next to my car. 










I like the new color better, what do you think? I hope I did not mess up
the new paint job, but I had a blast. You should see the next car I am getting.


----------



## auto modelista (Jul 29, 2007)

umm' for the people who don't know the history about this person '6 speed' can we get a brief over-view of why he's getting this strong opposition to him apparently owning this car?

i mean dang' is there not a 'possibility'? juding from the general overall consensus he's a 'dreamer' and or lier? 

but yeah, whats the history..
....anyone?




v2


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I ran out of rolling tobacco earlier and all of the shops in the uk had shut so i borrowed this next generation aerospace secret off my mate Ned the head and went to get some from the local shop in the sea. I hovered next to the local shop and took a picture for proof.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

m.y. Racing

myjdmimport.com

Is this it? So, you let them borrow your plates as well to advertise it on their site?

by 6speed:
This is my 1991 Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R.

I put my plates on her (CW 99 - For Colton Whenton, my cousin who died in 1999 from Cerebral Palsy)

I asked if he had the original JDM License Plate that was on the car at the car show I attended, and he told me that he had lost it while he was staying in Japan (It saddened me kind of, I wanted that plate for my own ).










The car listed is an 89, not a 91. 

These original plates, the one with 57 on it? 57 would tell me it is not a 2.6 engine. 



6speed said:


> Guess no one cars about a white Nismo N1... or a real 99' Nismo S-Tune R32...


So, is this the car you are getting?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

What a crock of s**t.

Ban the twat, he makes the forum out to be a joke.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

why has it taken you a month/9months (depends if UK or US dated) to write this after taking the pictures in that case? 

do a bit of detective work, view the properties of the pictures - last moddified 09/02/2007. hrm, random perhaps???

if thats UK date, which means FEBRUARY. not the other day.

GIMP


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I think this calls for an investigation, of the same sort like that Vauxhall thread, like this: clicky

although, I don't think it'll take long to find the title holder and therefore, owner, of the white R32.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I feel like being a dick too, heres my car as it was being put in to the container in Japan....

oh..wait...

6speed, you need a girlfriend...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

:chuckle:


Rain said:


> I feel like being a dick too, heres my car as it was being put in to the container in Japan....
> 
> oh..wait...
> 
> 6speed, you need a girlfriend...



Oh yeah right Z tune ,very fooking sure it's yours


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Sickspeed ,you are a lieing Cnut ,stop suckling your mamas teet and fuk off once and for all outa here .:smokin:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

HyRev,

I have one of those cars too. I'm still learning how to spell it.  Here's a pic of me with my new car. We should start a "Bugarti" owner's forum. But really, HyRev...atleast post a pic of you with your car. 










Sorry all for being a stranger to the forums. I've been getting my R aquainted with the US roads. :squintdan 

Tim




hyrev said:


> Here is a pic of my new car, still waiting for it to be registered in my name.
> I took this pic at my house
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

What a nobber. Ban the lying [email protected] Nobody will ever take you seriously when you bullsh1t all the time just to make yourself look good, and every time you get found out and look like a complete c0ckbag.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

"c0ckbag" I can`t stop laughing.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: i thought of it all by myself


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

6speed, 

Do us all a favour and sod off, you're a waste of space and i'm fed up of reading your bs...........so **** off you cnut!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thank you please


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is pic of mine with some 'Custard Proof'   
View attachment 2090


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

GTR WANNABE said:


> 6speed,
> 
> Do us all a favour and sod off, you're a waste of space and i'm fed up of reading your bs...........so **** off you cnut!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you please


you dont have to read his threads and personally i find your post far more offensive than anything 6speed has posted here or in previous threads


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

ROFL I was wondering why this thread had stretched to 2 pages in such short time, just clicked on it now, entertaining at least


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Custard proof? Does the same thing apply to girls you're dating? That would explain all those pictures I keep finding on the internet with naked girlies with custard all over their faces.... :nervous:









I'll get me coat.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

T.F.S. said:


> you dont have to read his threads and personally i find your post far more offensive than anything 6speed has posted here or in previous threads


Really? How about the bit where he claims "his" reg plate is in memory of his dead cousin - do you not think that's a bit sick, twisted and offensive?

The [email protected] needs therapy - fast!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Jim27 said:


> Custard proof? Does the same thing apply to girls you're dating? That would explain all those pictures I keep finding on the internet with naked girlies with custard all over their faces.... :nervous:


You've been googling "porn" again haven't you Jim? - I've warned you about that before, you'll go blind you know    

Anyway, I believe the technical term for what you've seen is "cream pie" not custard


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

no no no! cream pie is when you blow your load inside, and it comes oozing out. Like "touge", westerners have adopted the japanese term for jizz on the face - "bukkake"


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh yeah, just goes to show I'm not a porn expert.

Perhaps sickspeed could do with a few cream pies to take his mind off posting lying crap on here  

Here's the nearest he's going to get to Nismo Skyline ownership:









:lamer:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Please, don't ban him yet, I want to see his reply!

P.S, like somebody has already said....get a girlfriend


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

yes, don't ban! he really owns the car!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

6speed actually owns a fair number of outstanding rides.

here's his gunmetal R32, running 1.9bar on toluene:









here's his 5-series, just for chillin' ya know?









when he's feeling chavtabulous, he pimps it out with his 850i:









he is a complete badass on the road, and when he needs to spank lesser people, he does it with his Gixxer 750:









and when he getting some of the incredible amounts of sex he gets with hordes of women, he uses his BMW Z4:










but being more awesome than Chuck Norris and Mr. T combined, he'd NEVER ride this 50cc Derbi - that's for lame-o pussies like Toby:








(I ADORE this bike, and although I'm shopping for the right Hayabusa, I don't think I'll ever get rid of this thing - revs to 12K on toluene! and styled as a triplet with the Ducati 916 and Cagiva Mito, it looks gorgeous and classic. Cruising along at 60mph on the freeway, who'd ever think I'm only running 50cc????)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

PMSL.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

LoL Toby!

This 6speed boy is beyond help. 
Whilst I was a bit sympathetic initially and didn't want to follow the endless streams of abuse he's recieved, his attitude, constant lies and general postings are getting very tiresome, and I feel he has nothing honest or useful to contribute to any forum he's a part of as it seems to be following a similar pattern. This is despite being given a seemingly endless amount of chances to make good and get on with it like most others here seem to be able to.

It boggles the mind how someone can tell so many lies and still expect people to believe it, perhaps a fantasist, perhaps a compulsive liar, or most likely a misguided child who seeks popularity and doesn't realise it'll never happen in a community which he's lied to so many times, much akin to the boy who cried wolf.

I can't say I agree with some of the insults and personal wars waged however, they're a bit harsh and do nothing other than further lower the tone of the forum and send out entirely the wrong signals to those outside of it. Banter is all well and good but there's no harm in keeping it civilised is there?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I just thought I'd give him some freebie eggnogs (culled from the immediate arear around my parking spot) and see him post them on other boards....and try to explain the Korean plates!


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

T.F.S. said:


> you dont have to read his threads and personally i find your post far more offensive than anything 6speed has posted here or in previous threads


Sorry if you feel my post was offensive, but he's admitted to lying in the past, and still continues to do so. I'm entitled to my opinion, so I'll guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.....:thumbsup: 

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's where I crashed my ride...










But don't worry, I got it re-paired over the weekend (because its totally possible you know?)...










Here's one of me standing outside of it because it really proves it's mine! Ignore any differences in plates, colors, etc because I have it changed all the time.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

PMSL....you guys are funny !

Jim :bowdown1: 
Toby :bowdown1: 
HiRev :bowdown1:

opcorn:

6speed....get ya coat ! :wavey:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

LOL at Kismetcaptain! That had me rolling! By far the best proof of car ownership.
I guess I need to do something along the same lines to prove once and for all that
the R33 I claim to be mine is truely mine. What do I need to do? Pose next to my car
wearing a pink leotard, like blowdog? This has got to be one of the funniest threads
in a while. Let's see if he dares to reply, I doubt it though. Too bad, I need a laugh.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Proof!!! Not exactly as I mentioned, but I think you can accept this as proof.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

> S:  masochist (someone who obtains pleasure from receiving punishment)


Dude, why do you post these obviouse BS stories? No-one will believe you but you (I realy think you do believe your own BS).

You know you are going to get flamed for anything you post...... why bother.

Use your humongous fantasy for the good and write some novel. Maybe you'll even earn enough to buy a real car :chuckle: 


Just :GrowUp:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

You ****ing noob.
You are really getting on my nerves.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

To be quite frank ^^^ :lol:


----------



## 1000bhp (Apr 20, 2005)

Kismetcaptain, who's is the Hyosung XRX?

Cool bike, I think everyone should buy one!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

1000bhp said:


> Kismetcaptain, who's is the Hyosung XRX?


you actually know what that is? I've paid zero attention to Korean bike makers, although they say some of them are decent. It's owned by the same guy who owns the GSX-R 750.


----------



## 1000bhp (Apr 20, 2005)

The Koreans make some pretty decent bikes now.

I am the UK distributor for Hyosung in the UK so know the product very well!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

really! There were some attractive Hyosungs when I went bike shopping today, but I thought they were just eye candy. V-twin? Decent power? Stopping? My Derbi is a piece of shit tbh, I've already rebuilt the starter motor and retapped the sprocket bolts, and I only have 890km on it so far! But it's fast, and the brakes are outstanding. So it gets my love 

btw, if you're wondering where 6speed is, he's driving his fleet of cars from Vancouver to Ontario...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

why vancouver? that white GTR that he posted is in Scarborough Ontario... at least thats where the website thats selling it says it is haha.


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

6 speed's burro esta muerto debajo de los Enkei's....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

GTR Jon said:


> 6 speed's burro esta muerto debajo de los Enkei's....


Muy Malo eres usted, me gusta!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Que?

Donde esta las cerveza?

That's about as much Spanish as I know - please translate your posts. Something about a dead donkey with Enkei wheels is it?


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Ooh, just remembered Babel Fish!

It came up with "6speed's donkey this dead underneath the Enkeís"

and "Very Bad I am, you like you"


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

At least this tool isnt an American...:blahblah: 

Said it before and I'll say it again...TOOL!!!!!!uke:


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

6speed said:


> However, it would be pretty hard for me to prove to you that it's mine


Congratulations, see how easy that was to tell the truth.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

why does he even feel the need to claim that he owns a GTR? i mean, its not like he can get 'respect' for it or something, because as a skyline website, im sure atleast 85% of regular posters here own or have owned one or even several skylines in their time... 

how long will it take for him to fake his own death on here?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

opcorn: I love that post  opcorn:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

andyneed4speed said:


> Ooh, just remembered Babel Fish!
> 
> It came up with "6speed's donkey this dead underneath the Enkeís"
> 
> and "Very Bad I am, you like you"


You are very bad, I like! Pretty close though. I googled
6speed and it came up with this:










I guess we know where his user name came from.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

so......... not a single reaction from the '' man '' (mouhaha) himself?

@6speed...... how about an update and make us laugh again....
:flame:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I know!  I want him back!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Has someone backdoor banned him ?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

G18RST said:


> Has someone banged his backdoor in?


 :chuckle:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

LOL


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

perhaps, in despair, he has committed suicide, with the full intent of making us feel shameful and guilty of the way we've treated him.


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

You lot can't spend 6 pages slating him, then expect him to come back on command for your entertainment.
Delicate little souls like him need nurturing back in and to be allowed to explain himself without fear of reprisal or piss taking, only then, when he's jumped back into the fray with some sort of fantastical update can you set about knocking him back down with renewed vigour and another 6 pages of good, consructive and well earned piss taking.
p.s I don't know all the history but abeing banned seems a bit harsh as I may be wrong but from what I've read of 6speed, none of it seems maliciuos or personal in any way and it is entertaining.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

highside said:


> You lot can't spend 6 pages slating him, then expect him to come back.


Yes we can. He loves the attention and punishment.



highside said:


> p.s I don't know all the history


Obviously. Check for all the posts that he has started and make an informed decision. His "Ring guide" is shocking.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moleman said:


> Y
> Obviously. Check for all the posts that he has started and make an informed decision. His "Ring guide" is shocking.


whaddya mean, i printed that off and took it with me. his line over the grass at Adenaur forst is amazing. i was passing GT3's through there!!

mook

p.s. i'm not banning him


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

Moleman, if your going to quote me the least you can do is not edit it to suit you i.e you've put a full stop halfway through my sentence, I said


> You lot can't spend 6 pages slating him, then expect him to come back on command for your entertainment.


 You've put a full stop after the word 'back' and ended the quote there.
As for your second comment, I am quite capable of making an informed decision based on what I know. I was making the point that 6speed shouldn't be banned for his posts, I am not saying he doesn't talk shit, as the amount of people on here that says he does implies otherwise. The mod team and most people on here strike me as both well informed and pretty sensible so I'm sure if he was genuinely rude or malicious he would have been banned by now, as he hasn't been I think that this fact speaks for itself,if being a bit liberal with the truth (not in a harmful way)and being slightly misguided deserves being banned in your eyes then so be it.... so next time you want to


> Obviously.


 me as a sentence in itself and in a 'know it all' sense, please take into account the context in which my comments were written.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

lol.

I didn’t insert a full stop, you did. I merely cut some of your sentence. It was not in an effort to change the meaning of your sentence, it was to alert you and other readers to the particulars that I was addressing.



highside said:


> I don't know all the history


 The context is clear.



highside said:


> deserves being banned in your eyes


Please direct me to where I have said that he should be.


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

Theres no full stop after the word 'back' in my original post, so I didn't put it there, but there is one in the quote you entered, so if you didnt put it there it must be magic or some sort of computer error !!
I was defending him from being banned, as you think my decision to defend such harsh actions is unjustified and ill-informed surely that means you are in favour of such treatment.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

highside said:


> You lot can't spend 6 pages slating him, then expect him to come back on command for your entertainment.


Sorry, there it is. See it? Right after “entertainment”. Post number 78, first sentence. As I said, I simply cut some of your text.




highside said:


> I was defending him from being banned, as you think my decision to defend such harsh actions is unjustified and ill-informed surely that means you are in favour of such treatment.


Don’t be ridiculous. There are more than two sides to everything. Just because - you believe - that I don’t agree with you, doesn’t mean that I subscribe to a polar belief. You’ll find that I have likened his outpourings to harmless Walter Mitty nonsense and that he shouldn’t be banned.


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

The sentance ends at 'entertainmet', not 'back' ,as yours does, if you cut a lot of sentances in half then they tend to have a different meaning....anyway I am far too busy to be splitting hairs with you over the web and if it wasn't for the fact that somone has 'I survived a trackday with the moleman' on their posts I would have thought you to be about 12 years old based on your inability to accept other peoples views and the fact that you feel it necessary to pull people on matters that don't concern you, especially as I was defending him from being banned to which you now say you agree with!!!
Your sentance of 'obviously' is a put down in my books and the fact that you are so derogatory to someone you don't even know tells me a lot. Between you and me(although you wouldn't admit it) the fact that you have about 4500 more posts than me does not make you a better person( you know you're thinking it).
So, its been a pleasure, but this is me being the mature one and taking the moral high ground.
All the best.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

highside said:


> The sentance ends at 'entertainmet', not 'back' ,as yours does, if you cut a lot of sentances in half then they tend to have a different meaning....anyway I am far too busy to be splitting hairs with you over the web and if it wasn't for the fact that somone has 'I survived a trackday with the moleman' on their posts I would have thought you to be about 12 years old based on your inability to accept other peoples views and the fact that you feel it necessary to pull people on matters that don't concern you, especially as I was defending him from being banned to which you now say you agree with!!!
> Your sentance of 'obviously' is a put down in my books and the fact that you are so derogatory to someone you don't even know tells me a lot. Between you and me(although you wouldn't admit it) the fact that you have about 4500 more posts than me does not make you a better person( you know you're thinking it).
> So, its been a pleasure, but this is me being the mature one and taking the moral high ground.
> All the best.


I rarely LOL at forum posts, but thanks for this one 

Simon


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I have to say, Highside. If i were to put it to you that 6speed is lying constantly about things, for example, owning a skyline on a skyline forum, putting up a guide to the 'ring that makes clear more downforce will increase your top speed apparently etc etc, lying about his possessions and his life would you think he deserves any of my respect? Even if it is just a forum, at the other end of the screen is real people. Now would you go up to someone and start making up stuff about your life etc and expect them, if they found out, to still like you? I think not.

Rant about 6speed over since i haven't had one in a while.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

FPMSL




highside said:


> The sentance ends at 'entertainmet', not 'back' ,as yours does, if you cut a lot of sentances in half then they tend to have a different meaning....


I have explained this. It’s not my fault if you can’t grasp it? Look, here it is…again...



moleman said:


> I merely cut some of your sentence. It was not in an effort to change the meaning of your sentence, it was to alert you and other readers to the particulars that I was addressing.


...see?




moleman said:


> if it wasn't for the fact that somone has 'I survived a trackday with the moleman' on their posts I would have thought you to be about 12 years old


Actually I am 10 and ¾ and it hope that's not a sideways dig at my Scalectrix!




highside said:


> matters that don't concern you


??? Nope, you’ve lost me there. It’s a forum. Look the word "Forum" up.




highside said:


> Derogatory


Where have I been derogatory? Apart from in the above sentence, and the one above that. lol

I don’t give a shitty tit how many posts you or I have.

If you had spent the afternoon reading some of 6speed's posts, instead of arguing over a punctuation mark, you'd understand where people are coming from.

Finally, I refer the honourable gentleman to the first line of my signature.

:sadwavey:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Anychance we can lock this thread until 6speed contacts a mod to have it reopened and see what he has to say ?


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

highside said:


> So, its been a pleasure,


Your punctuation stinks. LOL


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

dude, 6speed is a lieing idiot, no need to defend him. seriously, grab a beer, make some dinner and take a look at this for your own entertainment, it'll take a while but definately worth it for pure entertainment:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/71291-introducing-me.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/64875-my-mother-farse.html (yes, selling his mother on the internet

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/70149-new-cottage-56k-no-no.html 



http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/68891-everything-you-need-know-about-skylines-thread.html

my two very favourites:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/74242-6speeds-nurburgring-nordschleife-tutorial-joke.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/74102-needing-some-relationship-help-would-like-some-advice.html

the relationship thread is absolutely hilarious!


for further threads...click this. do note that he contributes nothing but entertainment to us but in some threads he can be quite annoying also
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/search.php?searchid=1683703



i really recommend to you reading said threads, word for word. 

if you still cant laugh about it, then sir, you absolutely have no sence of humour at all:chuckle: :wavey:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

L14M0 said:


> Anychance we can lock this thread until 6speed contacts a mod to have it reopened and see what he has to say ?


nope

the words

Bed, make and lie in it, spring to mind

mook


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

highside said:


> The sentance ends at 'entertainmet', not 'back' ,as yours does, if you cut a lot of sentances in half then they tend to have a different meaning....anyway I am far too busy to be splitting hairs with you over the web and if it wasn't for the fact that somone has 'I survived a trackday with the moleman' on their posts I would have thought you to be about 12 years old based on your inability to accept other peoples views and the fact that you feel it necessary to pull people on matters that don't concern you, especially as I was defending him from being banned to which you now say you agree with!!!
> Your sentance of 'obviously' is a put down in my books and the fact that you are so derogatory to someone you don't even know tells me a lot. Between you and me(although you wouldn't admit it) the fact that you have about 4500 more posts than me does not make you a better person( you know you're thinking it).
> So, its been a pleasure, but this is me being the mature one and taking the moral high ground.
> All the best.


Highside, you're making such an unnecessary fuss about a full stop AND taking a rather pompous stance with an established member of this forum. 

You're seriously in danger of becoming as irritating as 6speed.

In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if you WERE 6speed using his tried and tested "register another username and support 6speed" ploy.

Take a deep breath and start again.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

hmm, you've got a point there. the grammatical patterns and diction does sound like our beloved 6speed


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i checked, its not


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

Right let me try and explain my point of view,
If I was standing around with a couple of people I dont know and our conversation was as per this thread, so I say:


> I don't know all the history but being banned seems a bit harsh as I may be wrong but from what I've read of 6speed, none of it seems maliciuos or personal in any way and it is entertaining


 which to me is admitting I may not know all the facts but this is my conclusion, which I think is being quite fair and not overly critical.
Then the gentleman opposite me replies with:


> Obviously. Check for all the posts that he has started and make an informed decision. His "Ring guide" is shocking.


 This comment to me is quite blunt and whilst I'm all for bluntness this is tantamount to putting his hand on my chest and saying "look sonny think about what you're saying before you say it." Bearing in mind that moleman has said that he shares my view in as much that 6speed shouldn't be banned I dont understand how he concludes that my decision is ill informed or unfounded and I'm am too old to be( from my point of view) spoken down to.Thats what riled me enough to start this. If I have been over-sensitive and have misinterpreted then its my mistake.
bkvy - out of all the fun and games thus far the no sense of humour bit hurts the most, as I'm certainly not taking the rest of this personally.
andyneed4speed- I dont see the relevance of moleman being an established member. (another can of worms opened I should imagine)
My original post was meant to be tongue in cheek, and in the second paragraph I was only saying that he shouldn't be banned. I got the impression that molemans response was patronising, if he says that wasn't the case then so be it, no harm done.
I'm going to press "submit" now before broaching the subject of the dreaded full stop.


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

bugger, I've joined the fray again.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

highside said:


> bugger, I've joined the fray again.




well at least we know for sure that you are not 6speed, he couldn't manage such a coherent statement!

I think this is just a case of slightly crossed wires, but I heartily suggest reading some of the threads posted above they really are entertaining reading 

Simon


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

highside said:


> andyneed4speed- I dont see the relevance of moleman being an established member. (another can of worms opened I should imagine)


Perhaps if I'd used another word like "respected" you might have got my point a bit better.

If I can draw an analogy, you came across a bit like the new bloke at work who overhears a conversation between a group of "established" staff who are ribbing some bloke who has a long history of being a t0sser. You've only heard a few examples of his behaviour and jump to his defence - what sort of reaction do you expect?

Like I said, take a deep breath and start again. I speak with experience  

I made a similar "mistake" when I first started posting over on skylineowners.com and wish I'd got the feel of the forum before jumping in on a debate which I'd really got the wrong end of the stick about


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, you might be right.(simonh)
I browsed the "lets see your lives the 6speed way" before all this started and thats what prompted me to defend him. Someone who can arouse so many imaginative responses needs to be kept on board.


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

Just because the general concensus is that someones a "tosser" doesn't mean I have to share that view. You may consider him to be one, someone else may not.
My idea of what constitutes a tosser probably varies from yours (although he could well prove himself to be one in my eyes) as you say I've not had the experience of him that most have and until he proves to me otherwise I will reserve judgement.
As far as defending him goes, I'm defending him against the people that want him banned,and from what I can gather I am far from alone in this view.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh I give up.

Have the last word - on me


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

why would we want him banned? his lies and stories are so outrageous, they border on sheer genius. What else is going to remove the tedium of us poor [email protected] sitting at our day jobs??


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

Couldn't agree more.
Quite a few people have called for a banning, some have even called him a lieing cutn and telling him to fukc off. That I think is a bit strong and totally uncalled for. I think these people should be banned instead as that is both personal and offensive.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

highside said:


> ...some have even called him a lieing cutn and telling him to fukc off...


He is though, and some would argue he should. 

(note: hope the use of three full stops in the quote edit is satisfactory, lol)


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

My grandchildren like my car and get the hump when I use my golf instead of the Gtr. Quite often I show them photos of members cars and videos that are on here. Seeing as this is not an age restricted site I haven't felt the need to lock it under the parental controls, but with lairy little ***** (make up your own word) "giving it" whilst sat behind a computer screen, given free reign I will stop them from viewing, which is a shame as it spoils it for them. I know this all stems from me and moleman but I ,as I hope he ,will not take any of this personally and it was kept pretty jovial without resulting to calling each ****ing c's.
I've always found that those who shout the loudest and are most offensive normally have nothing to say worth hearing. You wouldn't shout at people or call them those sort of things in a public place, so why do it on a public forum.
I'm sure someones going to tell me that its up to me to censor what the grandkids look at and this is true. Now the gtr.oc is on that list, so don't bother typing it.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Was it him who wrote that uninformed "book report" as I cant remember


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

WIT BLITZ said:


> Was it him who wrote that uninformed "book report" as I cant remember


Yes it was


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

highside said:


> My grandchildren like my car and get the hump when I use my golf instead of the Gtr. Quite often I show them photos of members cars and videos that are on here. Seeing as this is not an age restricted site I haven't felt the need to lock it under the parental controls, but with lairy little ***** (make up your own word) "giving it" whilst sat behind a computer screen, given free reign I will stop them from viewing, which is a shame as it spoils it for them.


So now you're trying to make us all feel guilty. Can I remind you of some of YOUR words in this thread?



highside said:


> ...I am not saying he doesn't talk *shit*....





highside said:


> *bugger*, I've joined the fray again.





highside said:


> Just because the general concensus is that someones a "*tosser*" doesn't mean I have to share that view.





highside said:


> ....Quite a few people have called for a banning, some have even called him a lieing *cutn* and telling him to *fukc* off....


I suggest that's the reason you won't be letting your Grandkids read this forum again. Smacks of hypocrisy don't you think?

Speaking of which:



highside said:


> ....That I think is a bit strong and totally uncalled for. I think these people should be banned instead as that is both personal and offensive.


Followed by:



highside said:


> ....but with lairy little ***** (make up your own word) "giving it" whilst sat behind a computer screen,....


[Apologies for chopping this out of a sentence but you can see it in full context above  ]

So coming on here and insulting forum members by calling them "lairy little *****" isn't "a bit strong" or "personal" or "offensive" then?

I'm not a "lairy little *****" and neither are the vast majority of people on here. For your information, I'm a 46 year old Head of Department within the UK's biggest defence company, I've been married 22 years and have two teenage daughters.

Also, if anybody is "giving it" whilst sat behind a computer screen - it's you mate. Ever heard the term "keyboard warrior".

Did you ever get into fights when you were younger because you certainly can't back down. You seem unable to take advice and hints - you just keep coming back for more and digging that hole deeper and deeper. Are you SURE you aren't 6speed?  

More hypocrisy to follow:



highside said:


> I know this all stems from me and moleman but I ,as I hope he ,will not take any of this personally and it was kept pretty jovial without resulting to calling each ****ing c's.


So this isn't personal and you think it's jovial do you?



highside said:


> ....anyway I am far too busy to be splitting hairs with you over the web and if it wasn't for the fact that somone has 'I survived a trackday with the moleman' on their posts I would have thought you to be about 12 years old based on your inability to accept other peoples views and the fact that you feel it necessary to pull people on matters that don't concern you, especially as I was defending him from being banned to which you now say you agree with!!!
> Your sentance of 'obviously' is a put down in my books and the fact that you are so derogatory to someone you don't even know tells me a lot. Between you and me(although you wouldn't admit it) the fact that you have about 4500 more posts than me does not make you a better person( you know you're thinking it).


Finally, based on these last couple of quotes, my OPINION of YOU (having taken the time to read all your posts - it didn't take long) is that you are a pompous prig - as well as a total hypocrite  



highside said:


> .....So, its been a pleasure, but this is me being the mature one and taking the moral high ground.
> All the best.





highside said:


> .....I've always found that those who shout the loudest and are most offensive normally have nothing to say worth hearing. You wouldn't shout at people or call them those sort of things in a public place, so why do it on a public forum......


Just so's you know my opinion on banning 6speed, read the second post on this thread:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/82125-should-6-speed-barred-forum.html

Now please get back to reading the Daily Mail.


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

Now the fact that you said


> Perhaps if I'd used another word like "respected" you might have got my point a bit better.


tells me all I need to know. Its not a case of i might have got your point better, more of you should have made it better. Even when you don't get your point across properly, in your eyes I'm to blame for not interpreting it right. 
There is a difference between using a swear word as an exclaimation and actually calling someone an effing c. I did use the words shit and bugger, whereas you called the person a tosser and the f***ing **** was a quote from an earlier post.
The worst moleman called me was an idiot and ridiculous, I called him childish, tit for tat really, dare I say even friendly banter, certainly not personal or offensive.
I didn't call you anything, up until your last post, whether right or wrong you were just stating your point of view, then you couldn't help yourself and reverted to type and started throwing insults, so you actually proved yourself to be the very thing you claim your not.
No I cant back down as it leaves self rightous people like you to do as they please without challenge.
This is taking too long, I must have spent 3 hours typing today.... enough is enough so simonh and bkvj thankyou for joining in without jumping on the band wagon, moleman it seems like a lifetime ago and I quite enjoyed what we had going on, the rest of you, you're all right and I am 100% wrong. :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

I've missed this place :smokin: 

opcorn:


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't know how this request is going to be taken, and of course provided I still have a place on this forum but can someone tell me how to get the "originally posted by___" quote box( I feel it would have served me well last night) ,as the quote tags I'm using is the first one from the left in the reply screen.
Its 5 am so at this moment in time I promise not to use it on this thread, its for future use only(honest).


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think your a little bit loopy


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

...anyway, about that full stop...

lol


The real irony is, we are all feeding 6speed's narcissism.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

moleman;746067
The real irony is said:


> I too have made that comment (another thread).
> 
> If you really want to p1ss him off - ignore him.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

highside said:


> ..blah blah blah...


If, instead of using 'post reply' you use the 'quote' button (lower right of someone's post), you get their post in an 'originally posted by' etc section. You'll be able to see the syntax used so you can quote multiple posts/comments/sections etc.

Obviously, be very careful of abbreviating, substitution and the use of the full stop, lol...


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Stan said:


> ...If you really want to p1ss him off - ignore him.


Not sure this would work myself; I'm sure sickspeed will carry on regardless.

There's been some really funny stuff (whether intentional or not, lol...) posted as responses to his rubbish anyway.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

6speed is like an itch - you can't help but to scratch it, as irritating as it might be.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

pmsl @ this thread and how it's gone.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

highside said:


> .....No I cant back down as it leaves *self rightous *people like you to do as they please without challenge.....


Self-righteous, Moi? Coming from you that really is VERY, VERY rich  

Re-read what you've written and, just for a moment, pretend somebody else has written it. Then interpret it and comment on it as you've seen fit to do so with other peoples posts on this thread. :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:

Failing that, just keep digging. :thumbsup: I can lend you another shovel if you want - you seem to need it. 

Who needs 6speed, we've got highside now :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you've made this thread SOOOOOO GAY!

well done

mook


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Gay, moi? 

Is that gay as in homosexual or gay as in all-encompassing derogatory expression as used by my teenage daughters?  :chuckle:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I AGREE!

BAN ALL THOSE CUTNS, THOSE FILTHY LYING, FUKCING CUTNS!!!!! BAN THEM ALL....

Really, what would be the point to that, Stevey (6seed but i am tired of reaching for the number and the letters, im lazy and so forth.) has had his fair share of chances. Plus, Mook even said he aint banning the little boy. 

Personal and Offensive, have you not seen some of the stuff Stevey replies with? ANYWAY!

Cheerio...mmm...honey nut Cheerios....


----------



## advangs (Aug 31, 2006)

9 pages of this 6speed nonsense? Wow.. just wow.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

bkvj said:


> dude, 6speed is a lieing idiot, no need to defend him. seriously, grab a beer, make some dinner and take a look at this for your own entertainment, it'll take a while but definately worth it for pure entertainment:.......i really recommend to you reading said threads, word for word.
> 
> if you still cant laugh about it, then sir, you absolutely have no sence of humour at all:chuckle: :wavey:


bkvj - been meaning to remind myself of the 6speed classics you linked to but haven't got around to it until now.

I hadn't seen the "Introducing myself" one - those MySpace videos say it all :chuckle: His blog entries are worth a read as well.

The photos of Mom's boyfriends mansion remind me of the place in The Shining  Where's Jack Nicholson with an axe when you need him  

You missed out another good one:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/70195-picture-your-valentine.html

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Guess what.
He's back.


----------



## skylinegtr34 (Dec 6, 2006)

unbelieveable


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Where? Where? I'm off looking - I've missed him


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Aw no, he's been and gone again :bawling:


----------



## cleland (Jul 13, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> I dont believe people that lie over 1000times
> 
> 
> Car looks a like the car(like he wrote) he ruind the paint with his deep hanging trousers,on a motorshow in canada a year ago,and now he tells its in the shipyards in Japan,on the way home and needs to get taxed??? BS as usual.
> ...


This guy dont half look like David Platt, off Corro.
Where is the blue fiesta !.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

He don't look like Platt
He look like a t**t

**** me, I'm a poet


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

andyneed4speed said:


> **** me, I'm a poet


qoute tastic material:clap:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Help yourself Bas


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Another thread of EPIC-NESS


It was going great until some sanctimonious arse came and spoilt it. Hello highside :sadwavey:


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Has the forum started presenting big wooden sh*t stirring spoons to the johnny come lately`s when they sign up? :blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

zombie thread


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Jason abz said:


> Has the forum started presenting big wooden sh*t stirring spoons to the johnny come lately`s when they sign up? :blahblah::blahblah:



That would be my invitation to join you in one of your childish, immature, pointless, online arguments?

Thanks for the kind offer, but I'm afraid I'll have to decline. Please feel free to look elsewhere for a playmate to banter with you and stroke your over-inflated ego. 

Bye bye :sadwavey:


----------

